# Mike & Bill (OP)



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Galco makes a great product.

Thanks Mike and Bill for your assistance.

And please thank those that made it for me. :smt023

My Photography doesn't do it justice but here it is anyway.


























Now I won't scare everybody at the range when I attempt to place it into a collapsed holster. That will only happen when I draw. :anim_lol:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks real good to me there TOF. The boys done you proud. Good luck with it and that GP-100.:smt023


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

looks good tof. WHich model holster is that?
Oh and what is that saying about trusting a man who wears a belt & suspenders?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> Galco makes a great product.


I'll second that. I recently got a Galco mag holder and it's great quality. Granted, it's no Uncle Mike's, but it will do. :anim_lol:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

niadhf said:


> looks good tof. WHich model holster is that?
> Oh and what is that saying about trusting a man who wears a belt & suspenders?


 
It's their Summer Comfort model and is quite comfortable. I had it on 6 or 7 hours yesterday and put it on 7 hours earlier today. I would have forgotten I was wearing it if not writing this message.

Galco Catalogs this model for a 3" GP100 but the Guy's had to stretch one to fit my 4". :mrgreen:

They did a great job of stretching don't you think.

Uncle Mikes couldn't stretch theirs Todd. The plastic broke every time.:anim_lol:

Regarding the suspenders and belt niadhf, the belt just can't do the job with the weight of a 4" GP100 and the condition of my superstructure. If I just use the suspenders Plumbers get jealous so I have had to compromise. Besides my wife refuses to claim to know me with either by themself. If she won't claim me I have to fix my own dinner and that aint good.:smt082:anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad you're pleased with the holster, *TOF*!

And you too, with your mag pouch, *Todd* - even if I must suffer your gratuitous insults to Galco's clearly superior product. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Now Mike. Beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder. You shouldn’t take shots at the handicapped. He does really well on that brail keyboard…

Glad you like it TOF. We appreciate your opinion (and your check).


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

*2 week review*

Well, I have worn my new Summer Comfort 14 to 16 hours a day for the past 2 weeks. I started at 3o oclock but have shifted it a little farther back to around 4:00 oclock . It feels great in either position but hides better at 4o oclock.

I have to say I like it a lot. :mrgreen:

Yesterday my shooting buddy Frank mentioned he never found IWB to be comfortable. I convinced him to try mine which he did and it felt better than he expected. He has a 4" Redhawk 44 Mag which fit in it just fine, not tight, so didn't think it would hurt for him to try it for a spell.

After wearing it for a few minutes at our shooting spot and on the drive home he decided he had to have one and ordered it today.

He wanted black like mine but the order clerk said they came in all colors of natural cowhide which is light tan so which color of light tan did he want. He grudgingly selected light tan.:smt022

I havent even been to the range with it yet so get ready for a rush on Summer Comfort's guy's.

Thanks again :smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco will actually be introducing a black Summer Comfort as a production item pretty shortly, but they aren't quite ready yet.

Glad you're still enjoying yours, *TOF*, and thanks for passing the word. :mrgreen:


----------

